# Looking for new fishing buddies!



## Vick (May 10, 2006)

young guy looking to go fishing fridays, sat, sun, mondays. will pitch in for gas, bait, food, and water. 

like to do bay fishing and jetty fishing. like to target reds and trout. 

i stay in bw8/fairmont area. 

pm me :brew2:


----------

